# What O/U to Buy???



## clu__82 (Jun 27, 2006)

Hi everyone...I am an avid reader and poster on the Hunting Dog Forum....and I need some help with a new shotgun so I hope that some brilliant minds in this forum can help me out......I have two black labs and this season will be our first Pheasant season together....I currently have a Remington 870 Express ...but I want to move into a O/U......I am a Master's student with two dogs....and my fiance and I have decided that I need to have a limited budget ($550 MAX with tax)..however ...I know that if you spend a bit more money sometimes the quality is far superior.....these are the guns that I have looked at thus far:

1) Mossberg International Reserve Series: 12 gauge 
*$479.99 + tax

2) a Used Zafer Arms/ LSI Pointer: 12 gauge
*$419.99 + tax

3) Stoeger Condor: 12 gauge
*$299-399

From those three guns for the price I am leaning towards the Mossberg? Good Idea?? Bad Idea??? Any stories?? Horror Stories?? Customer Service...??....anything that could help and make my decision easier would be most appreciated...again my limit is $550 with tax.....

Also ...are there any other guns and makes that would fall within that price limit???? that you think is a far superior gun??

One more thing....what specifically should I be looking for in a O/U?? Being a first time consumer of one I want to make sure that I do my homework before droping the bucks...

I hope you can help me out ....

Thanks ..

Clu__82


----------



## duckjunky (Mar 8, 2007)

Here is what I suggest:

If you can shoot the model of o/u you are planning to buy because o/u shotguns recoil a little different than your 870. If you're hitting good with your 870 you're going to want your new o/u to be the same. 
Next if you want try to find a good used o/u like a browing citori or beretta 686. If you are willing to spend $550 than $775 isnt that far out of the ballpark.I personally have owned 4 citoris and have loved all of them. Both the browning and the beretta lock up like bank vaults and with an o/u shot gun thats what you want. Remember if you can shoot before you buy. A really good friend of mine wanted an o/u so bad he could taste it, so he shot two lines of trap with one of my citoris and he said he just did'nt like the way it felt and he also shot a beretta and a winchester 1001.Remember this is just my opinion. I hope this helps.

Duckjunky


----------



## clu__82 (Jun 27, 2006)

Ok so I've been looking around and taking recommendations....soo more questions..

Mossberg O/U...I read in some posts that the had problems with denting in the monoblock ....this was in 2005...has this been fixed???

CZ Mallard.....Suggested gun by someone in another forum....good gun??

Also whats the deal with single VS double trigger....preference ...??? which on to go with and why???

Thanks again


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Another one to look at is a Biakal.... I won one at a DU event and that thing shoots great (could be operator... :lol: ) But it is light and handles very well. I think the price range for this particular gun is around $400 but not sure.


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

I'd have to go with chuck on the Baikal if you buy new. Used I also agree with the Browning/Beretta. You may find a fixed choke version right at your price range. Don't overlook SKB/Weatherby. Really good guns for the money. SKB would be a 500, 600, and 505/585 with the later being the newer models. Vamet made a great gun and since it is not popular you may get it for the money you have to offer (412 series). Veronas and the Fair Rizzinis are suppose to be good and you may find a left over one at Gander, CDNN, or somewhere else. If you get the Verona be aware the importer is out of business but from what I've heard it will not be an issue. I believe Cabelas had the Rizzini version.

I have a friend that works at the Anch. Sportmans warehouse and he said to avoid the CZs. Alot of reurns for warranty issues.


----------



## steelheadslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

Myself, I like the single selective trigger and the auto ejector feature of my Citori. I looked at the Stoeger Condor and didn't see that. I don't know how the Mossberg is though. If the selective trigger and auto eject don't matter much to you then just find a gun that fits, feels good and shoots where you want it. I think I'd buy a used Citori, Win 101 or another high end gun before I'd buy a used cheaper made gun. That's just how I feel about it. :beer:


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I had a Mossberg Silver Reserve and used it for a couple seasons before upgrading to a Ruger Red Label.

The SR was a servicable O/U. It was reliable and I never had a mechanical problem with it. It wasn't a particularly 'lively" O/U, which I did not realize until I shot the higher grade Red Label. The SR swings like a 2X4 by comparison. It didn't have ejectors, but did have a single selective trigger.

The stock & forearm were soft and scratched easily. The finish seemed more to be painted on than a stain. After a single season the furniture looked like I used it a year in Iraq rather than a couple months in ND.

I consider the Silver Reserve to be the 870 Express of the O/U world. 
It will get the job done but it's more a tool than a firearm you are proud to own & shoot.

Personally, I think you would be much happier if you save a couple hundred more and get a good used Red Label or Browning...


----------



## Bones (Jan 7, 2006)

I recently received a Remington Spartan (Baikal) as a gift. I shoot a lot of sporting and have shot many different O/U through the years. Just for the heck of it, I decided to shoot a round of sporting clays with this gun. I was pleasantly surprised. It seemed to have excellent barrel regulation, average felt recoil.........certainly not any more than my Browning 425, and overall worked flawlessly. I would absoulutely recommend this gun as a hunting gun, but only because I haven't used it long enough, I don't know how it would hold up over the long term for routine target shooting.
To be honest, I'd much rather shoot the Baikal than a ruger because of the recoil issue.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Once you use an O/U for upland you will never go back. Auto eject and barrel selection are two must have's. Definitely single trigger.

Oh, since she is still only your financee you have no spending limit! Get the best gun you can afford!


----------



## TexIndian (May 8, 2007)

I tried to find a Red Label years ago when I was shopping for my first O/U, but they were really hard to find. I bought a Citori instead and have never regretted it. Don't worry about a used one as far as how much use has been taken out of it - unless it has obviously been abused. The trap gun on the right in the pic below has fired over 300,000 rounds (I'm deadly serious) and is just getting warmed up. I haven't even adjusted the barrel/receiver fit yet (adjustment capability comes built-in on these guns). The little 20 ga on the left (wife's gun) has fired 1,000 rounds and is still so stiff it's hard to open. I have spent a grand total of $15 in repairs on all these guns together in over 20+ years of heavy use (except for the 20). A used Browning will still be something your kids will be proud to own.

If you get an older Citori with the Invector screw-in chokes instead of the newer Invector Plus, it would probably be in your price range. My Invector Citori cost about $800 new in '84 to give you an idea of prices. Once I got the Sporting Clays Special, the older Citori hasn't popped a cap except when I loan it out. It is a deadly dove & quail gun for sure, but after all the trap and sporting clays shooting, I got used to the longer barrels. 26" for the older Citori vs 34" for the trap gun and 30" for the Sporting Clays gun.

I've never shot an O/U without ejectors, so I don't know anything about them. The single trigger is the best - one less thing to think about when the hunting is hot and heavy. The recoil of the first shot cocks the trigger for the second shot.

Brownings are heavy guns compared to some like the Winchesters. Each has their followers. I love the heavy guns while my best friend likes the light ones. To each his own.

I had a friend who had a 4-barrel skeet set by Valmet. He never had any problems that I know of. They also sell European style barrel combos like .223 rifle under a 12 ga. or maybe some of the double-rifle combos. The only rub might be the fit. When you buy a set of barrels that hasn't been custom-fitted to the receiver, it might need to go the the gunsmiths to get it just right.

Below is 20 ga. Lightning (left), Older Citori, Sporting Clays Special, and BT-99 Plus.


----------



## Hawkeye_90 (Sep 30, 2006)

I shoot a SR for bird hunting and i love it in your range that beats the others to heck, my experience with bakail is after few rounds of 3in mag the bakail's box cut rib will breaking and because its russian repair work is kind of hard to get, the condor isnt a bad gun but the SR I feel is just a better gun all around.


----------



## clu__82 (Jun 27, 2006)

Well after long debate.....looking online ...at the local stores....talking to you guys ...touching and feeling what seemed like 100 guns......I finally settled on the Mossberg Silver Reserve 12 ga O/U.....it was a good fit for everything ...$$$...swing ..everything....so I hope that I dont regret it.......I already put a couple rounds through and was very happy....

So thanks ...you guys made my decision much more difficult by providing so many ideas and suggestions...  .... buuuuut I am so glad that I got the help...amazing just how many guns are out there....so thanks again

Clu__82


----------



## steelheadslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

Keep us informed during the upcoming season and let us know how it handled all the different variables of the year.

Congrats on your purchase.


----------



## orlovski007 (Nov 4, 2006)

anyone know anything about the semi auto made by Baikel? I would like any info on it good or bad since i might buy one....i had a mossberg 935 autoloader and well i am not satisfied with it at all.....lots of problems so i was thinking or buying a Baikel as a back up gun....


----------

